# Woking Nuffield Part 10



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home Ladies

 

Emilyxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello everyone


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I was wondering when this would happen, it seems there is a lot of activity on this thread, from all the lovely ladies who are at Woking.

Someone mentioned that she wonders if any of the girls in the waiting room are from here - perhaps we should wear something to show that we are      I'm next there on Monday at 5.30, you can't miss me as I have very long, bright red hair! 

I'm also going a bit   today, I'm not sure why.....    I forgot to take the forms with me this morning for the doctor to sign, so I had to rush home after going to the gym. I managed to tip half a bottle of water down my front at the gym (while drinking it), then I drove into the kerb in a mad rush to make it to the docs as I was now late after having to drive home and get the forms.

Once home I emptied the bin and threw something wet and nasty looking all down my front, dropped several things in the shower and dropped the phone in the bin.

Not having a good day...... (and it's only lunchtime)


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

must be something in the water wildcat - I've got dropsy today as well.

We could all get those FF wristbands (I'm not really a wristband person though...)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat    with you spilling the water, when i saw Caroline she said that the form to be signed by gps doesnt have to be done anymore as i asked for the form on my cons appt (had gp appt the following day expecting me to get the paperwork signed) and she said that they dont need to now as the forms me and d/f filled and signed will stand in a court of law so if we have lied we will be   
Cheesy- are you ok honey?? 
Beaker-  
Take care
Emmaxx

Ps your lovely little cat with his hat ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

fine thanks Emma, eventually got through to the scan unit after 4 hours of calling and its booked for 11th July when I will be (please god   ) 12 weeks and 4 days  

Unfortuantely ladies, I dont go to Woking anymore of which I am obviously pleased about and long may it continue   Still love to keep hearing your stories  

Love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow 11th of july im sure everything will be fine   , i will be on my 2ww then aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Just going to finish cutting my bush


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

That is interesting about hte forms from the GP, it's the one that the GP has to fill in to say we are fit parents and we don't have a history of mental illness (although today is looking shaky!)  These were only given to me on Wednesday so I took them in anyway. 

I find it hard to imagine that anyone who wasn't going to be a good parent would pay as much money as us and spend so much time on this if we didn't 'really' want a child! but I guess there are possibly a small percentage of people out there who do so I can understnad why they need this completed.

The cat with the hat is Rasher, he's my current baby. Big, fat and very cuddly. 

Good luck for the 11th July cheesyb, everything is crossed. I'll get Rasher to cross his paws for you too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-That's strange then


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I'm quite interested in the new policy with just the one egg for under 35s - I had this very discussion with Mr R less than a month ago and he said that he does not believe in putting just one back and that the hospital's policy was to put two back! I wanted to hear his opinion because in Sweden it's against the law to put more than one back and they have managed to get multiple births down to 3% - and still have better results than UK overall for successful tx.

I've just turned 31 and have ttc for 3 years....maybe I'm a hopeless case and that's why he thinks I should have two back? I don't know what's best really, looking at my last tx I did get pg but only one stuck...perhaps I would have got a BFN if I had only had one back? Oh who knows...I'll just do whatever they tell me to do


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah thanks Wildcat  

oh Emma, the 2 ww       is all I can say  

Nibbles - Your not a hopeless case at all honey. I have just turned 33 and was told to have 2 put back, no questions asked or any alternatives discussed   And one beany stuck for me and unfortunately the other didnt   but I am still eternally grateful

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Eh nibbles - I'm with Mr R and he reccomended that we only have one put back in....  maybe it depends on your history though....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Nibbles-How's the d/r going? any headaches 

Beaker i think your right, anyway we had a discussion last night and d/f wants the one..i did say what if it doesnt work and bless his heart said dont worry i will get the money together to try again asap 
He also said to me this morning WHILE I WAS SLEEPING   have you started your baby aspirin yet  i told him i have to start that on tuesday


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah bless him Emma, at least he's keeping tabs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Much more of a difference from the start of the year i think, since he has been to the clinic himself (sample)  he seems more interested and yesterday was asking the nurse all different questions and even said he would like to have a go at the injections at weekends when he will be home  (bet he would like to jab me)   

Was anyone elses d/p the same at first

Ps have a lovely weekend everyone, cheesy have a lovely time at your dress fitting only a couple of months now honey   

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yep, with all the endo operations, ttc appts, I swore he was getting more involved in this even if it meant just listening and now he has 100% more interest and knowledge, ESPECIALLY after he had to do his bit although he offerred to inject me but I wanted to do it myself so I could control everything, I was worried if he went to do it and I flinched, I was worried it would hurt more and some drugs would be spilt  

love to all
cheesyb
xx

Have a lovely weekend all, speak Monday xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Interesting comment there Nibbles, I went to see Mr R on Wednesday and he was definitely pushing for us to only put one back in. I'm now  left wondering if this new policy is a genuine concern for the multiple birth issues, or just an attempt to get more cycles from us (Yes I'm quite cynical about these things!) I note that they have recently put their prices up, as the prices I was given with my initial appointment date were a lot less than the prices I was given 2 weeks ago when we went in to do the sample! (sample was £115 now £130, initial consult was £170, now £190 and IVF was £2550 now £2850. I wonder if the prices go up often or if this is the first rise in a long time? (and I just timed it wrong!)

I still think we are going to go for one embryo as this is our first attempt and although we don't have a lot of money, I do have time, however if we are not successful within the first 1 or 2 tries then I will seriously consider putting in 2.

Hubby is def getting more interested now that we are actually doing something, I guess it's hard to get excited when there is nothing to do. 

Emma - that is so sweet, sounds like you have a good man there


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just off home now. Will try and log on over the weekend. Have a nice weekend and enjoy the weather if it stays fine. I should really do some gardening if it is nice.

I am 31 and I when it comes to E/T they are hopefully putting 2 little diamonds back. I think the decision is not only about age, but also if you have managed to get p/g in the past (even if resulted sadly in m/c) For me, I have got to the positive result stage which is why they are suggesting putting back 2 and what we signed on the forms a while back.

Have fun girls .... oh and don't forget to vote Sezer out!!

Jules xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya Wildcat

I registered with them August last year at which point the rates were 3550 for ICSI but when I got through the waiting list and actually had ICSI it was 3850 and I paid the £190 for the consultation.

I believe they go up every March and my appt was early March    

Yes a very debatable subject indeed  

Jules - I called mine my two diamonds"  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Nibbles - I'm with you - best to take the clinic's advice on how many embies to put back. And I'd be very surprised if they recommend only 1 for any other reason than that it's the best procedure for that person. It's not in the clinic's interest to have loads of failed cycles on their books - even if it means more money in the short run. 

Have a good weekend everyone!
Cecilie x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi - me again.

Can someone explain to me about the Aspirin? I haven't heard about taking that. Is it supposed to help? 

I am really off now!

Jules


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Jules- i was told by the clinic because of my m/c and my womb lining never seems to be thick enough to take 75mg per day from starting d/r to help increase the blood flow to my womb


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

We have decided to put one embryo back as this is our first go, I will have to keep everything crossed that is works, if not I will rethink for the second cycle.

SEZER IS OUT!  with a staggering 91% of votes - I guess that is what he deserves for being so cocky about the ladies wanting him in! rofl


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yayyyyy!!! Sezer out!!! the look on his face      

Wildcat-Were going to go for one if that is what mr r recommends


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I still want two but the decision will be Dr R's and we will do as he thinks best

Bendybird.x[br]Posted on: 3/06/06, 17:20One of my friends is pregnant again, she has a baby of 8 months, she says this was an accident. Really upsets me to think that in the time i have been trying to get pregnant without success she has been pregnant, given birth, and got pregnant again. I really feel that I'm being left behind and life is whizzing on and I'm stuck here with no children hoping that IVF will sort it all out for me without thinking about the fact that it still has a low chance of working as it does for anyone and I'm just pinning all my hopes and dreams on to this cycle....

Just needed to rant !! Will be fine again tomo!

Bendybird.x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - I hear you, in the time we have been trying d/h younger brother has had 2 children (oldest is 5 now!) one of my best girlfriends has had 3 children (all under 5!) and on my birthday last month d/h's other brother rang to say his wife is pregnant. I cried for most of the day. It's not that I'm not happy for them I just wish they had chosen a differnt day to tell us that she is 5 weeks pg.

It's heartbreaking, and I feel the same way as you do, we are happy for our friends/family, but still left feeling like things are just passing us by.  I think one of the hardest things for me on all of my lost pregnancies is having to sit in the waiting room of the hospital surrounded by pregnant women.  The worst time if all was when I was in Las Vegas on New year 2004. It was New years day and I was 5 weeks pregnant. The doc said it was ok to travel, I did everything right, but woke up on Ner Years day bleeding.  I went to the hospital where I was in a bed in a room with another lady. We were separated by just a curtain.  I overheard the docs talking to her and heard that she had basically killed her baby at 5 months pg by drinking too much alcohol throughout her pg, the final straw was NYE binge.  I was losing my baby through no fault of my own and I had to have her sat opposite me for the entire day. I was so angry, and sad for the baby.

Sometimes this world doesn't play fair.

Stay positive, I've sent you a bubble 
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy and Wildcat

Please both try to stay   you will be mummies our babies woll be our special miracles and we will love them soooo much as it took a stuggle to get there  i too am having exactly the same, my d/f's friend is 3 mths he split up with her went back one drunken night and bang she is pg....he was moaning saying he was gutted but will be there for the child when its born (some people should wear protection and stop feeling so bloody sorry for themselves when they have had an accident and apreciate other people cant have accidents let alone get pg in a loving relationship)   
My other frend i have avoided since she became pg she is due in july  i am happy for her but she fell straight away on her honeymoon that little boy is 2 1.5yrs and then she was trying for 5mths and was worrying that there was something wrong (made me soooo angry)  she didnt have any thoughts for me and the many years i had been ttc  thats why i find it hard 
We will all get there eventually some of us will be lucky 1st time with ivf but if we arent we will try until we do get what we want

Good luck to everyone and i hope all our dreams come true!!    

ps i have a friend who got pg with icsi first time and has recently had her little girl emily...she is really supportive, and my other friend due in 2 weeks she is really good and always says how bad she feels i told her not to feel bad as she deserves a baby too so all having babies from may,june,july
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm am   right now, I hope I manage to stay this way as this, like you is my first go at IVF. I'm sure we will all get what we want in the end, even if we have to keep trying. I know I won't give up until I do.

Great weather again today, I'm going to have a BBQ today and enjoy one last glass of wine! I'm not a drinker so I won't drink at all during the tx and pg so I will enjoy it today!

Happy 'Sun' day everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat

Have a lovely bbq i dont drink either but i know im not allowed soon so really fancy one , have one for me wont you  i have stopped drinking tea also for the last month or so might have my last tea tonight too while watching bb 

Weather is lovely not as nice as yesterday a bit hazy this afternoon...bit hey, im not grumbling as better than the cold wet weather we have been having 

Take care
Emmaxx[br]Posted on: 4/06/06, 17:10Morning Ladies

May not be on a lot today will keep nipping in though, hope you all had a lovely weekend

Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

hope you all had a nice weekend, mine was pretty "boring" in my terms and was invited to a party on saturday night but declined as getting a bit bored of drinking sparkling water surrounded by people drunk and larking around   Partner still went tho, I dont mind I suppose but I suspect I will with all this up and coming world cup   

Ladies, on the note of others being pregnant I totally know where you are coming from, throughout my treatment I had NO calls, no support SWEET FA from my so called friends of which of course I still love dearly but will never ever deep down forgive them for this. Sounds harsh and it must be hard for them to understand with their lack of pregnancy and childbirth problems BUT I have actually taken it to heart and resent them for it. One of them has had very bad relationship problems and I have always taken her in although it caused problems between me and DP cause her husband is my partner's best mate, she has 3 kids now and all my other friends, circle of 12, all have children and what brought it home to me was the fact I got a card congratulating me from a friend I knew at work 3 years ago who knew I was going through treatment but not when or the details, just goes to show

Sorry I am bitter on this and dont expect to put their life on hold because of my problems but if for one minute they thought before they spoke or even spoke, it might be better for all

PHEW Sorry rant over  

Thank god for ladies like you  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Hey how that time has flown Emma good luck I am keeping everything crossed for you.

Also Bendy how quickly has this all flown by our apopintment is a week tomorrow......

Have a great day everyone, for some reason everything feels erally good and positive today......It must be the sun

Kate xx

PS How funny SEZER was sooooo Shocked now lets get out the  horrid GRACE!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cheesy

Glad you had a restful weekend , friends are funny things arent they but at least you find out who your true friends are afterwards 
Im sure when you go to antenatal etc you will make more friends etc some of them too may of had IF issues...Did you see bb on friday he he Sezer what a loser  

Take Care
Emmaxx[br]Posted on: 5/06/06, 09:10Hi Kate

I know cant wait to see her face when she gets kicked out (little madam)  all the boos etc she is going to get, people talking about her on the radio saying she is a racist etc....
Yeah not long for you and Bendy, told you it will fly good luck both of you 
I start d/r tomorrow night cant wait to get on with it to be honest


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeh I was soooo pleased he is gone, his face was a picture   yep KTX grace next, what a two faced old *****, and if I hear her say BABE or BABES one more time I think I am going to kill her   and as for Lisa what was she on last night?? period or not period her behaviour was a disgrace, good job she aint got real problems eh    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i agree , cant believe Lea got into the *****ing last night and then Sam *****ing with Dimongen and Lisa ohhhhh she is playing with fire  i love Pete he is sooooo funny i would love him to win , he is quite sweet looking too


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I have to say SAM is weird....................  really weird   infact scary   



cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

totally   her face looks like she has vaseline with aunt sally cheeks   and the pontihocus plaits


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am not quite sure if Sam really knows what or who she/he is really, she is almost zombie like, its as if she thinks all of the housemates are famous and she is fame struck!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Spot on Kate..Thats exactly how it seems...and i agree she doesnt know what she wants as she said last night about not wanting the op in case she doesnt like it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I need to catch up with BB, I usually only watch the catchups as its too dull to watch live, but i missed it over the weekend, so I'll have to read some of the boards or the news!  

I'm off to the clinic today at 5.30 to get my d/r drugs and needles. I'm so excited!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Good luck, they will get you to inject yourself but doesnt hurt honest  , you get your needles and needle bin, also two bottles of bureslin (if thats what there going to give you) then you get your tx plan with your planned pg test date


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Emma - I can't wait. I start taking everything on Wednesday. Finally it's happening.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck Wildcat    

Emma, whats the date then, will you say  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

21st July    please god let it be a bfp


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

wow, looks weird on the sheet doesnt it 

       

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Thanks Cheesy  yeah it does look weird i hope i follow in your footsteps  
Did you go through moments when you didnt think it would work from the start 
Take Care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yep every day I am afraid   Although on the de-reggers wasnt so bad as kept busy at the gym and stuff and didnt think too much about it cause it seemed ages away but when I had to stop my aerobics from stimmers I wondered every night  

 on saturday because I went for my wedding dress fitting (it was a 12) and she said I need an 18   I put 1 stone on with the drugs, the dress looked awful, I felt terrible, I know its for a great cause and I am soooo happy but I am 2 months not 8 and the zip at the back was MILES apart. Never been so big in all my life, wouldnt mind if I look pregnant rather than fat    

Swimming 3 times a week atm but back to aerobics at 12 weeks but obviously low impact      

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Cheesy, sorry you have put on a stone in weight honey , but by the time you get married you will at least have a bump so people will know its a baby and not just weight  , can you not try bike riding think thats ok better check though , can you not change the style of your dress, so can acommadate baby in the next few months??

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well they are going to see if they can get a bigger dress if not I will have to get another one but I have paid for this but then they did know the situation, so have to wait a couple of weeks and see    

I was told the drugs would make me put some weight on just didnt think it would be so much but apparently others have too so dont feel its just me EATING TOO MUCH  

Love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh no , they didnt tell me that  . d/f will be happy says that i could do with putting some weight on  , it must be a nightmare especially if you have paid for the dress too 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I dont think all women do Emma, so hopefully you'll be ok but if you can afford to, can you take a stone of mine please  

xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies,

What a lovely sunny day it is gutted i'm sat behind this desk tho!!!!

Well my big day tomorrow kinda scared but i'm feeling really sick all the time and my boobs are feeling really weird and I have that metal like taste in my mouth so I think i'm still preggers so i'm sure everything will be o.k but cos of what happend last time I think its only natural to be a bit  

Emma it's your big day tomorrow too hope you find injecting o.k I know you have a fear of needles but honestly it's fine. 

Hi to all you other lovely ladies.



JJ. xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya Jay jay

yeh me stuck behind a desk aswell     loadsa luck for tomorrow honey, all the signs sounds positive, what time is it... do let us know      

Emma, well tomorrow, my, my, remember when it was months before the acutally appt.............. not long now honey to hopefully your long awaited and deserved  

Spreading a little       to everyone

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

jay-Good luck let us know how you get on..i have everything crossed, yeah it was easy injecting myself i think im over my phobia 

Cheesy-Thanks for the baby dust


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

My app is at 9am the clinic is litreally 5 mins from my kids school ( they go to school in Chobham) so I booked it as early as pos so I didn't have all day to wait.

Love JJ x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well get to a pc asap


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

JJ everything crossed for you Hunny, It sounds ilke it will all be fine what a load of symptoms, maybe its twins!!!

Cheesy I am sure you will look amazing on your wedding day as by then you will be very pregnant and therefore blooming with that and your special day, don't worry about the size of the dress they are a nightmare for doing that for a wedding dress my friend got married in May and she is a size 16/18 normally and they made her buy a dress that was a size 24 !!! So much for making someone feel special and good on there day....

Just remember it doesnt matter what is says on the label it is how you look feel and enjoy your day that counts.

Where is the sun going its gone all cloudy here
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Here here Kate...Totally agree..Cheesy youll look fab


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma, not long now!!  

I'm on day 9, not much happening at the moment, the odd headache but that's about it. I'm very busy at work hence don't have as much time to hang out here anymore   and have wisely   planned it so that EVERYTHING happens at the end of June. EC/ET, total renovation of master bedroom, total renovation of ensuite, new floor in the conservatory...bring it on I say  
I hope the workmen are nice looking as I'll be at home watching them all day long after ET, is it possible to order them handsome      

I need to go shopping for a new bed - has anyone got experience of the Tempur mattress? DH has a very bad back and it's supposed to be good for that sort of thing. 

love to all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Nibbles

Thanks hun, i cant wait to get jabbing now 

My friend has one of those matresses and reckons there fantastic, i want one but d/f likes a firm mattress  i think they do a trial and if you dont like it they give your deposit
Keep in touch

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I've just got home from my implications meeting and I now have my dates, needles and Bureselin! I start injecting on Wednesday   

Emma - 21st July - that is the same date as me for my pg test! We could be in the hospital on the same days for transfer etc - I'm due to have e/c on 5th July and e/t on 7th.  It's our wedding anniversary on the 6th July so I'm now sure this will be positive for me as out anniversary is quite special , we celebrate threee things - 1. Day we got together  2. Wedding day  3. Day we got the keys to our house (which was 3 months late!) so 6th July is a good day for us   

Jay Jay -  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow morning  

Cheesyb - try not to worry about the weight gain, you will still look amazing (glowing!) on your big day, just keep reminding yourself it's all for a good reason!  You are getting married on dh's birthday! Congrats all round.

Nibbles - workmen never come in handsome    But I have just bought a tempur bed myself and I ADORE it. It is THE MOST comfortable bed I've ever slept in. I first experienced one a few years ago when I got to spend 5 nights on one in a Hotel, and I've been harrassing d/h to get one ever since. He finally gave in a few weeks ago as we are now starting IVF and he wants me to be comfortable during the pg, and even he admitted to me the first night that it is the best. We love it, Buy one - you won't regret it.  (On of myfriends has one too and she also loves hers).  Ours isn't tempur as that is just a brand name, we got it from Debenhams in woking of all places - they had a sale on a few weeks ago and paid only £600 for a king. They are usually £1200+ so it was worth it. I think the brand is Sleepeze - but as long as it's memory foam matress it does the same thing. I still love it, it's actually hard to get up in the morning now!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat

Excellent News, exactly the same days as me  and we will be testing on the same day  to you honey..see i have to start d/r tomorrow (my lovely grandads anniversary of his death) and you the 6th july your anniversary...oh please let us have bfps  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

and more       

To us both and everyone on here.

I'm feeling very   tonight - I think it's the excitement. I think I'll go and lie down now!


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Hope it all went well this morning Jay Jay.

Jay Jay,  did you have to ask they to to the blood test when you had your bleeding or did they automatically suggest it?  I have started bleeding and cramps last night so feel very sad and unhopeful!

Thanks

Katie


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Looking forward to hearing Jay Jay's news,

Wow how spooky is that Wildcat and Emma on the same days and Bendy and I have our appointments on the same day's too.........

Have a good day all

Kx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies 

Seven - how far gone are you and what are the hospital/clinic doing? I really hope it all works out    

love to all
cheesyb
xx[br]Posted on: 6/06/06, 09:56Morning ladies

anyone around 

xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well so far so good I was sooooooooooo scared in fact as soon as I went in the waiting room I started to shake, Caroline came over and asked if I would like her to go in with me as moral support but I had my hubby with me so I was fine, anyway layed on the chair and just started to cry silly me, I have 1 little bean on board with a lovely beating heart beat, they have actually put me at 5 weeks and 6 days so as i'm not quite 6 weeks they don't plot the size on the graph, I'm a bit concerned as it's only measuring 3.9 mm, but i've been reassured that the size is fine for the amonut of weeks I am. I'm going back in 2 weeks cos of my history to just double check that there isn't another one hiding somewhere and also as I missed m/c at 8 weeks they just want to check on me. Cheesy how many weeks and days were you when you had your scan apparently they take the date from E/T not E/C I know yours is bigger Cheesy but can't remember exactly.

Seven, sorry to hear you have started to bleed how many weeks are you? I'm sure everything will be o.k ring the clinic, they advised me to come down for a blood test but maybe that was because of what happened to me before, I'll be keeping everything crossed for you  please let me know how you get on.

Love to you all.

JJ. x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Congrats Jay Jay      , well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was exactly 6 weeks to the day and measured 5.4mm, dont really know what it all means to be honest, I would love another scan cause still worried about the cramping and sharp pains but I am sooo skint what with the wedding and stuff. But yours is only 1 day off 6 weeks, is that right?? Even then only a mm smaller or so than mine so sounds fine honey but as you say, nice for them to keep an eye out. Is it possible one can hide at 6 weeks cause although she had a good root around, the size of me from before treatment you would think I have twins and to be honest, I keep dreaming I do, dont get me wrong I am soooooooooooooo happy I got what I got but I dunno just something niggling me  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Great news JJ         I am sure everything will be fine, just remember small is good for whens it born.....  

What a great good news thread this is ...... positive results all round


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks girls, Cheesy I had my scan 1 day earlier than you and it's measuring 1.5mm smaller than yours which really isn't much at all so I feel happier now PHEW!!!

Last time there was no mistaking that I had twins she really doesn't think  I have twins this time but there is a grey area and she can't rule it out 100% that it's not a fetal pole, ( not sure how to spell that )
she thinks it's just part of the wall but cos of my history of 1 spliting she's just gonna double check and in 2 weeks time everything will be that much bigger( please please please )

I'm sure if she had a good look round then I would say you definatley only have the 1, last time I was so bloated right from the word go I was just about to go shopping for maternity clothes as I was huge but obviously didn't need to in the end honestly Cheesy I think she would have noticed if there was another one there. I know you have grown loads but every pregnancy is different and as for the cramps and the pains I still get them horrid aren't they but I really think it's normal.

Love JJ. x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Jay Jay, just a quicky do you get headaches aswell?

I am scared   I am gonna loose it  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel   did you know that once a heart beat has been seen then the chances of a m/c is soooooo small I know I still had a m/c but I had identical twins so right from the word go I was high risk, there is no reason why you won't go on and have a healty baby I know it's hard and really until 12 weeks I think we all will be scared but you and your baby will be fine.... I can feel it in me water   As for headaches on Sat I was so ill with the worst headache I've had for a long long time it lasted right until Sunday evening, I also keep getting dizzy spells.

much love to you.

JJ. x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Hope that you are all well on this fine sunny day.
*Jay Jay * - So pleased to hear that the scan showed a healthy heartbeat. I am sure the next 2 weeks will fly by for your next scan and this will hopefully put your mind a bit more at ease.
*Nibbles * - How are you doing 10 days down the road of D/R 
*Wild Cat / Emma -* Great that you are cycle buddies on exact dates. Hope that the first injections aren't too bad - you will soon get used to them.
*Seven* - sorry to hear that you are bleeding. Sending you . What has the clinic said?
*Ceclie * - I had an Accupuncture appointment yesterday at Crofton. Shame I didn't get to meet you, but the locum who is standing in while you are away was really nice, so I think you are leaving things in safe hands!! I didn't know what to expect when I went, and she explained things really well and I am already looking forward to my next appointment!

I am off to the clinic tomorrow for my baseline scan, and then hopefully can start stimming. It really feels that things are happening now! I am feeling positive, the only thing that is making me feel a bit low is that my My and Dad are off to Australia on Thursday to visit my brother for 6 weeks. I am really going to miss their support over the next few weeks. I know they will be thinking of us, and we can speak on the phone, but it won't be the same as I can't just pick up the phone for a chat at anytime as will have to think about the time difference. I hope I have some good news to share with them when they get back!

Hi to KT, Bendy and Cheesy and any of you other lovely ladies I missed off.

Take Care
Jules xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Jules sorry you are going to miss your mum and dad but dont forget we are always here for you


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your encouragement,  spoke to clinic they said rest and come in tomorrow for blood test if still bleeding.  They might scan me earlier than next friday as well.

Great news Jay Jay must of been wonderful to see that little heart beat.

Wildcat and Emma will be so good to have someone going through the same things at same time,  you must be excited now.

Cecile,  I keep thinking of you and your early bleeding and how its all worked out well,  need some inspiration at the moment.

Jules hope your scan goes well and they give you the go ahead to start D/R,  I thought the time flew once we got to that stage.

Hope you dont mind me joining you all,  could do with a bit of support at moment and we hadnt told any of our families about the treatment.

Love

Katie


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Emma - It is really good to know you guys are out there!!!

I have just thought of another question I meant to ask.
JayJay / CheesyB you may be able to help me here ... after E/T what is recommeded in terms of time off work ?? Part of me wants to do nothing for a few days but then another part of me thinks that it is best just to get on with things as if I just lay on the sofa doing nothing, I would go insane wondering what was going on inside? I know everyone is different but I just wondered what you guys did after E/T and during the 2WW?

Seven - Get plenty of rest as the clinic suggests and I hope everthing works out for you. Sending you a  

Jules xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya Jules

to be honest, I had the ET on the Friday and went back to work on the Monday. On the Friday I chilled for the rest of the day but didnt do nothing, I made myself lunch and dinner and drove to the shops but nothing more. I personally felt for me, sitting at home I would think about things more and it would mentally do more harm than good for me, but it depends on each individual plus my job is a desk job so thats helps. To add to what the others say, we'll help you through and hopefully be your temporary family for a while  

Seven - thats good the clinic are keeping a close eye, sending you   and of course we'll give you support, anytime  

Where's Bendy these days?  

Jay Jay - thanks for the re-assurance on the headaches love, shame cant take anything, still the swim at lunch helped a little  

Hello to KTX, Nibbles and Wildcat  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

JAY-Congrats hun thats great news  

Jules-good luck for your baseline scan  

Seven-sorry your bleeding honey but some people bleed at the early stages, if it gets worse or bright red with clots get yourself done A & E  

Hi kate,cheesy and wildcat hope your all ok...cheesy, try not to worry with the pains headaches and pains are normal headaches are too do with the hormones because they are rising   

1st injection for me tonight doing them at 6.30   

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh Emma, sorry honey just looked and I missed you off just there,   how can I do that I talk to you every day  

Good luck with the jabbing honey, you'll be a pro by the morning   what you taking and how much?

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thats alright cheesy (must be the hormones)  

im taking Bureslin 50mg (think thats right have it written down)   

Cant wait, as i now know its not that bad...the clinic told me to put the drug in fast what did you do


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

your taking the same as what I did, you cant really push the plunger that quick cause of the pressure in the valve, wait till your on stimmers and you have to mix drugs, what a laugh that is   I wont say anything  

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh Great Cheers


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Good luck Emma, for the first injection!  How exciting!!!!  You are nearly there now, wont be long untill test day now and i already have everything crossed for you!

Jay im so pleased it went so well today....Im not sure what sizes should be but its all sounding so positive which is great!

Sorry  i havent been around, i dont use a computer at work so its just having time when im home to write and catch up.

Love to everyone,

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendyyyyyyy  
We have missed you 

Hope your ok, it wont be long till your appt good luck honey   
Thanks,  i will let you know how i get on later if your online then (before bb)   

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey Bendy this time next week I will just be coming out of my appointment bricking it and you will be getting ready to go in


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I know Kt how scary but SO exciting 

i will come on later and see how it went Emma, i bet it wont be as bad as we all think! Im not to scared of needles so im ok about it, although im not looking forward to myself and dp doing it!

When i go to the appointment do i have a scan? For some reason i have it in my head that i do  Maybe im just going loony!!

I have paperworks from my docs which shows that i have had my injections against rubella ...do you think that will be ok to show im immune

Going to apply fake tan in a mo and cook some yummy dinner!

[br]Posted on: 6/06/06, 16:31Oh and just one more thing, i wont have my hep B or C results till friday so wont have them in time for appointment ................will i still be able to go to the apppoint?
BB.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-No you dont have a scan until baseline, you see Caroline (or someone else) then onto Mr r then back to Caroline then go back for your implications where they give you your tx plan,drugs then you and d/p have to take the drugs up through the syringe then you will inject yourself (without the drugs) to see how you get on...you will then see on your plan your test date  

The letters from gp will be fine, thats all i gave to them  

Bet you and Kate are soooooo excited (its flown by)

Off to sun myself in the garden before i inject   

Will pop on later
Bye peeps have a lovely evening
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Proper needles or a pen thingy?

So do you think they will be ok with some of the results being sent after my initail consul?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

bendy I dont think it will be a problem, as long as they have all the results in before you start the treatment, everything will be find what day of your cycle will you be on next Tuesday I think I will be on day 1 if as normal 42 days this month


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im due on tomorrow so CD 7 if im on on time ........ bet im late lol 

i will be starting end of june maybe early july!!

I just cant wait!  only one week  left for us     
Bendy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

ooo I feel so nervous


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah ladies I am soo excited for you all, its soo nice you are all pretty much starting together  

Have a nice evening, love to all

cheesyb & spare tyre ATM  

XX


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Back again i was bored  

Bendy as long as they have all results at implications you will be fine 

Its a proper syringe not the pen, but its very fine small needle and i had a phobia 

Bendy-You should start d21 so end of this month i would of thought 

Kate-Hope it isnt longer than 42 days (thats a long time  ) hopefully you will be a bit earlier so that you can get started sooner


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow, busy on here today  

Congrats JJ, so pleased to hear all is well - wow a heartbeat at 6 weeks, isn't it amazing how life forms and that something so tiny can have a heartbeat already.  

Jules thanks - I'm a little nervous but I'm sure I will be fine for the first injection. I know how you feel about your family going away, I took my mum to the airport yesterday, she is in Hawaii for 3 months!   with your scan tomorrow.

Bendy - they might not get you to do a test inject, I wasn't asked to - I guess I could have spoken up and said can I try it, and I'm sure she would have said yes, but I'm ok with doing it tomorrow for the first time, it doesn't look too difficult (even if it's a bit daunting!).  Do you have your smear results? The initial letter didn't ask for results so I had to go back to docs to get this after the first consult. 

Emma, not long now - I'll be thinking of you at 6.30! 


Hi to KTx and everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Wildcat

It will be you this time tomorrow ( or nearly)  , how are you feeling


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

A little nervous, but also impatient - I want to do it NOW with you!!!!!  it can't come soon enough


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Lets hope the old witch arrives early anyone any ideas of how to get it on sooner


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just one more night's sleep and you will be doing yours only a day to go    


Here is an a/f dance Kate


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I have a question to pose regarding the water drinking, which I'm doing but finding hard as I am not keen on the taste (boring!) I usually add a little squash to it.

Does anyone know if it HAS to be plain water, or can you add a little ribena or something to add flavour?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Not sure hun..Cheesy maybe able to answer that [br]Posted on: 6/06/06, 18:10Hi Girls

Well it was fine  it did sting a bit when the meds went in and have a little needle mark that feels a bit bruised but no actual bruising yet 

Take Care
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

You are braver than me, I'm getting a friend to do mine tomorrow for the first time, dh will do it from Thursday when he is back from germany! (damn work!) but I will do some myself i'm sure!

Well done Emma - you are on the stepping stones now - 6 more weeks and you get to do the test!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck to Wildcat with your 1st jab tonight        

You will be fine honey i promise!!!!

Hello to everyone else xx

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you sweetie! I know it will be just fine - the first one is bound to be the hardest. I now have the awful task of waiting ALL DAY! I'm so impatient sometimes it drives me      I will keep myself busy all day so I don't have to think about it!

Another sunny day - enjoy


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow there are so many of us cycling together  
Me, Emma, Wildcat, Ktx, Bendy, Beaker (?)...I must have forgotten someone!

When's everyone's magic dates? We should make a list!

My baseline scan is 12th June, EC planned for 26th June and pg test 12th July.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah I am soo pleased for you all, will be fab to all be doing it together  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Nibbles-i have my baseline scan on the 21st june, not sure on e/c think its the 5th july e/e 7th and testing the 21 july   

Cheesy-How is the sickness is it still there??

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Thak you all for the support and positive words,  unfortunately it wasnt meant to be this time,  just had blood results.

Hopefully be back in a while and see some more BFP's to all you just starting.

Good luck all

Katie


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ah seven I am sooo sorry honey   take care of  yourselves  

Not much Emma, a bit on and off but to be honest with acupuncture still and no chance for sickness to rear its head as I keep eating, I think its at bay   Although I have to say, strong smells or smells I dont like make me immediately sick  

Love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Seven-Im Sooooooo sorry for your loss  have lots of cuddles with d/h and take some time out were all here for you if you need to chat 

Good to hear Cheesy, how long are you going to continue with the accup??

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

until the "fear factor" goes which I doubt ever will   certainly atm cause I am scared of miscarriage   plus both my friends lost their babies at 5 months, one in competent cervix and the other unknown so I am rather sceptical  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh thats so awful, its horrble losing a baby at an early stage but 5mths or more  

Did anyone watch bb last night i voted out Sam as she/he freaks me out   and plus nikki can get quite gobby


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

no I didnt watch it cause surprise, surprise, I fell asleep again   I heard who was up tho and am shocked Grace wasnt one of them, Sam does annoy me but its funny watching her annoy everyone else and she cant be "that" nice for ever, I reckon there is a sting somewhere   I am unsure who to vote for on this one  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i was surprised Grace wasnt up last night she was   because she said the atmosphere was horrible (who's fault was that then)  , also they are soooo thick she blatently dropped herself in it the other night, you know when Dimogen and Lisa were speaking to Grace about the conversation they had with Sam the night before, well they said to Grace dont tell Lea or anyone and she said "No Babe i promise" she then went over to Lea and told her and ofcourse Lea went into one with Sam (who then started  ) and Lea said to Lisa and Dimogen Grace told me and they didnt twig, grace then said to Dimogen and Lisa no i didnt say anything to Lea she is lying i told her that Ashlene was *****ing etc  are they stupid or what 

Hope that garbled message make's sense


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeh Emma is does   and I agree  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Does anyone have any other numbers for Woking as i only have main switchboard and the other number i have just goes to v/mail 01483 227859, need to see if they recieved my email


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yep, try the fax number, I was told to

FAX 01483227815
ADMIN 01483227822
ACS 01483227859

Love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Seven, so so sorry to hear your sad news    

We are all here for you when you need to chat.

Love JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Cheesy, just got straight through to Chris

Hi ya Jay-How are you hun??


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Seven, so sorry to hear your news hun,   

Nibbles - baseline scan on 21st June E/c on 5th July and pg test on 21st July

I keep missing big brother, I have sky plus and too many shows were recording last night so I wasn't able to watch it - I am loosley following but can't seem to get into it fully this year!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Wildcat

Not long now.....  good luck 

Did you have the potato last night


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm fine thanks just feel soooooooooo sick and really dizzy all the time not sure why i'm feeling dizzy bit scary reallyas I feel so light headed any ideas??

Glad the injection went well you'll do it with your eyes shut soon...  

Love JJ. x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

sounds like good signs Jay Jay, I have a tiny bit of sickness and thats it but acupuncturist says cause of treatment it helps but who knows  

Glad you got through Emma and hope alls ok  

love to all
cheesybxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Just rang the clinic and they have advised me to ring my doctor so that's what I have done just waiting to hear back from them, she said it sounds as if my blood presure could be a bit low.

Let you know how I got on.

Love JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahh Jay take it easy hun dont want you keeling over  

Dont know about doing it with my eyes closed, no symptons yet too early i expect, although my tum seems bloated?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am soooooooooooo bored today its driving me crackers, I could be at home doing housework before I fall asleep around 8.30pm  

BORED BORED BORED

So here's some pictures

                    

well thats killed 60 seconds  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Me toooooooooooooooo   , when you collected your meds cheesy did you get some swab things to wipe your tum, as i didnt have any and on the instructions it says wipe tum and top of bottle


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeh I did and I just used them to wipe the top of the buserlin bottle and I run out most of the time so just used Detox Anti-bacterial wipes   to be honest I washed my hands before and after and the drugs were kept in a clean and safe place all zipped up so no real germs getting to it, see what the clinic says but you'll be fine, opps Woking have slipped up then, only teasing  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies  

How lovely is it today?     

Im sat in the garden and its sooooo nice......you all need to finish work and go home!!  We shouldnt have to work on days like these  

Emma im glad your first jab went ok- did you call the clinic about the wipes you ewere asking cheesy about?

Jay i order you to look spoil yourself....really hope you are ok  

Im going to call up about my HIV results in a min    Not looking forward to it....my tummy goes each time i think of it.... what made me so nervous was a bit i read in this leaflet while i was waiting for the blood test.  It said that you can catch it from oral sex    OMG i did not know that.....

Dont think that i go around  being a rudey  but ....well i havent always been a good girl    and i just worry!!

I will be ok once i call and i know im ok............or will i ??  OMG i need to stop bieng so daft!!!

Well....wish me luck lol  Honestly im a good girl!!

Bendybird.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy

Bendy-They normally call you within 2 days if its bad news i poo'd my pants when they took the blood and couldnt sleep [br]Posted on: 7/06/06, 15:46Just called them chris said that they dont always give them out and my skin is probably clean anyway...so cheesy they must of thought you were dirrrrrtttyyy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

lol
neve at the gum clinic ??im on hold while she looks.....BB.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck    ^reiki

Im sure you will be fine


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Its negative


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Dirty   I wish, years ago maybe  

You'll be fine bendy  

love
cheesyb
xx

opps you posted whilst I was - well done


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well done Bendy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Are you looking forward to your appt next week? not long for you now... i love mr r  
i dont care what you say i wish he was my dad!!


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Wey Hey Bendy that's brill!!!!!!! 

Emma yeah I think he is lovely too wouldn't want to swap him for my dad but I know what you mean.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - yes I did, once you put the idea in my head there was no going back, it was lovely - I had 2 small jacket potatoes and home made coleslaw! Thanks - what you having tonight      I expect you are bloated due to all the liquid you have to drink - I know I am today!

Cheesyb - I'm at home all day and I'm also bored, I've spent the day cutting the grass and varnishing the garden furniture. Not terribly exciting but at least I have achieved something  

Emma again - didn't you get any little alcohol wipes? I have plenty so if you can't get any more from the clinic let me know! 

Bendy  - Glad your results were fine - I had the same fears and I've been married for 8 years, I guess it's just the tought of it all. If you get bored we could meet in town for a decaf coffee - or an icecream in this weather at BB's - are you home usually or do you work?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Wildcat

Wow all that in one day  good luck with tonight
Not sure what im doing tonight have some frankfurters left so may slice them and new potatoes up with veggies and do some pasta with a dressing over it.....not sure  
Yeah they didnt give me any at all i did ring and they said sometimes they dont give them out, im soooo clean you see  ;

bendy/wildcat make that a glass of milk or water please   

Im off home now girls have a lovely evening and Wildcat good luck tonight , let us know how you get onxx

Take care
EMMAXX


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls.

I am sitting at my desk absolutely baking. My internal temperature seems to have soared on the Bucerelin, and the A/C in the office doesn't seem to be working.   I am so jealous of everyone out in their gardens

Anyway I had my baseline scan today and am pleased to report that everything looked fine and dandy and I start the Menopur tomorrow ..      Whoo hooo things are really happening now.  

Seven - sorry to hear your news hon. You and D/H take care of each other and allow yourselves time to heal. Here is a great big hug for you both 

Emma - Glad your first injection went well. I thought about you and how many others of us were "shooting up" at 6.30 !! 

Hi to all you other lovely ladies.

Jules xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I work full time - i wish i didnt tho!

Basically i normally work 8 hrs a day but if i do 10/11 hour days i can take time back-like today i finshed at 2 as i have been working long days.  ITs really good as im hopin i can do this when i need to take time off for appointments.

So are you ladies going to be signed off for the 2ww?

Bendy.x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Congrats Jules you are onto the next stage! Mine can't come soon enough!

Bendy - I'll be off for the 2ww. I'm basically self employed but have wound down my work so I can be stress free while I'm doing this, I still have a couple of clients but as I'm a photographer it's just a few hours work here and there which is nice.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Jules-  well done, onto the next step bet you actually feel like yor getting somewhere   didnt know you did yours at 6.30pm too  

Bendy-Mr will sign me off from e/t for 2 weeks 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I did my 1st injection at 8pm!! I had to get a friend to do it as I'm not keen on sticking a needle into myself (such a wimp!) but it was OK. It did sting a little but nothing that isn't worth it for the end result!

I did mine in my stomach, I might try in my leg tomorrow to see if that hurts less


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well done wildcat 

Hopefully you will get a bfp 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Emma  - you too! I hope that we will end up giving birth oin the same day - it will be like non fraternal twins


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

He he   yeah it would be funny wouldnt it


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Emma - how come you can get signed off, what are you saying its for??

Well done Jules, have you had the explanation as to how to administer Menopur?

hello to Wildcat, Bendy, Jay Jay, Nibbles and anyone else I have missed  

love 
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good morning ladies

Cheesyb, I think you could get signed off as you have had surgery in hospital (after all you will be going under anaesthetic for your EC) so I see no reason why a doctors note wouldn't be ok. If I remember rightly your employer doens't have to know why you are off sick, just as long as you have a doctors note saying you are not fit to work for the next 2 weeks. If they insist - you can say it's personal and I've been in hospital - which isn't a lie [br]Posted on: 8/06/06, 09:41Cheesy - I did a little research into this and here is what I found on a site called worksmart.co.uk

*Do I need a doctor's certificate?*

Employers cannot ask for a doctor's certificate for the first seven days of a spell of sickness.

But employers are entitled to ask for evidence that you have been off sick. Employers can set rules such as:

* Asking you to notify them on the first day of absence.
* Following this up by asking you to complete a self-certification form for spells of between four and seven days.
* Asking for a doctor's statement (sick note) after seven days' absence.

*How soon do I have to notify my employer?*

Notifying your sickness is the starting point for SSP. There are certain rules to follow:

* You can notify your employer by phone or in writing. If there is a postal delay, your employer must treat notification in writing as made by you on the day your letter was posted.
* Employers cannot insist that you tell them in person, or by a specific time on the first day you should have been at work.
* You do not have to notify your employer more frequently than once a week during the sickness.

It doesn't say if you have to tell them WHY or not, but here is another useful link:

http://www.dwp.gov.uk/lifeevent/benefits/statutory_sick_pay.asp

I hope this helps a little - best thing to do is to refer to your contract and see what you can get away with - I think you 'should' be allowed 2 weeks off for this as technically it does affect your health!

*this post contains unconfirmed information/link infertility friends can not be held responsible for unconfirmed information/links*


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

mmmm interesting, I didnt, maybe I should have done and caught up with some stuff round the house 

love to all
cheesyb
xx[br]Posted on: 8/06/06, 10:34anyone around today  yep bored again and so wish I was out of this office 

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Cheesy-I spoke to the nurse and asked her if mr r would sign me off for 2 weeks and she said yes on day of e/c or e/t, saying to my boss that my endo is playing up and will need to go for blood tests and scans then op in july, he know i have been off before for a lap....

Hi wildcat-How you feeling?

ps just went into customer who sends out porn   i could of died when i walked in all these men in there learing, had the meeting with a lady called dee think she has been in films herself and she gave me a poster which i gave to my boss and a world cup porn dvd for d/f    cant wait to see his face tonight 

Take care
EMMAXX

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

HI everyone
I've just has my first consultation at Woking Nuffield but didn't find them that nice?  Do you all think I caught them on a bad day?

Also, I haven't had my FSH levels tested yet as I am 8 days late (def not pregnant - have done 5 tests!) and Mr R really worried me as he said the fact I have stage IV endo and only one ovary means my FSH levels will be elevated, and if they are over 14 then I can't have IVF!!  Has anyone else been told this?  Anyone else have one ovary and endo?


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Stefan

Cant help re Woking, but thought I'd say hi and welcome to the site and also leave you the link to the Endo board, lots of lovely girls there too who may be able to help re the Endo 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,9.0.html

Good luck

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Steffan

I've replied to your other post ref the clinic - I think you were unlucky - they're generally very lovely there. 
Just wanted to say that raised FSH can be helped with acupuncture. Find a practitioner local to you on
www.acupuncture.org.uk

Good luck!
Cecilie


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

cecilie are you stalking me  

Hope your doing well hun?

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Steffan

I have IV endo and only one tube and my FSH level was 6.5 which is apparently pretty good? I think under 6 is excellent 6-8 is pretty good and anything over 12 is a concern, so to speak.  I must admit when I first called them to get booked in I didnt get a warm welcome and it nearly put me off going there but other than that occasion, they have been lovely, very nice.

Obviously I am pregnant with their help so couldnt recommend them enough   plus I had acupuncture all the way through and am still having it albeit less now

Good luck
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Stefan

Glad you joined us.... the other girls are always logging in and off through out the day, not sure about the fsh, but it is typical when you want the  to show her face she doesnt   when i was waiting to start d/r she turned up 5 days late , i have endo too hun, but i have both ovaries, i know Zita West recommends acup to lower fsh levels and Cecilie is an acup only 10 mins from clinic, she is on maternity leave soon but she has a stand in...i will be going to her clinic before e/c and e/t and straight after e/t as they are soooo near to clinic and my acup lady only works certain days of the week..i hope that helps 

Emmaxx[br]Posted on: 8/06/06, 12:08Cecilie sorry i posted at the same time 

Take care honey not long till your off!!!!

Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello Steffan, welcome to the group, it must have been a bad day - perhaps the heat is getting to them! I have found everyone to be really nice so far.

I'm feeling good today emma, just got back from the gym and about to go and have a healthy lunch followed by a tonne of vits and my 2nd 500ml bottle of water!! 

I'm a little annoyed as on the way back a stone chip just smashed the window of my car - another thing to deal with and pay out for    

Ahh well, at least dh is back from germany this afternoon, I get to go and collect him at 4.30! I can't wait to see him       

Emma, are you getting my side effects yet? How about you Mrs Jo? any S/e with the sniffing?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Wildcat

Sorry about the stone.. i know the feeling everything where money is concerned comes all at once  

Good girl for going to the gym, and good job d/h is back other wise who else would of done your jabs 

No i havent had any side effects yet, apart from a good one (not sure if it is because of the meds) but i havent had any endo pains , not sure whether it would of had an effect that quick but i know when the body shuts down the endo shrinks ( it did when i had the zoledex anyway)...anyone else can what do you think
Have you had any s/e wildcat??


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yes Emma cause you are in shut down mode its similiar to the likes of Zolly, I felt fine except some hot flushes and headaches but compared to Zolly for 6 months its a walk in the park  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

But isnt it too early for me to notice anything like that Cheesy?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yes honey, its is, If I remember rightly mine was after about a week and it wasnt all the time at all  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Hun


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Where's the sun gone.... mind you i'm not complaning I loooove the sun but since i've become pregnat I can't bear to be outside in it, it makes me feel really yucky and sick   it's supposed to be well hot at the weekend we're going to a bbq on Sat to watch the footie I'm not a big footie fan but when it's something like this then I get right into it!!!!! Sad aren't I!!! 

Hope you are all well girls and welcome to Steffan, I have only good things to say about the clinic too i'm sure before long you will feel the same as all of us, good luck with your cycle 

Love JJ. x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Jay-I love your ticker... i want a bbq sat will have to twist d/f's arm and remind him what im putting my body through at the moment  


Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

It's wicked init!!!!   

You'll have one soon Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

OOOHHHHHH i hope so....started off with positive frame of mind, now thinking im not sure 

Bloody hell


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Did they weigh you at your iniatial consultation?  I might add a few poundson to the forms  on as i know i will be in the underweight cat.... but if they weigh us there as well there isnt any point!!

B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Bendy

They didnt weigh me or take my bmi so dont think you need to worry, but they were in a rush as we had to wait for 1.2 hr think the people before us were late


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well i think i will add a few pounds on the forms!

Hows the jabs going? Cant wait till i start!! My best friend told me she was pregnant last night, it will be her second baby and im just soooooooooo pleased for her!! she found out last week but was so scared of telling me poor thing!!

im hoping that we will be pregnant together!!

My bloody AF is up to tricks- its late.....the only time i want it to come in wont !? Hopefully start tomo so i can start treatment at the end of the month!
[fly] BFP[/fly]

Love you all!

Bendybird.x[br]Posted on: 8/06/06, 14:32Tha BFP looks a bit lonely lol!!

B.x[br]Posted on: 8/06/06, 14:35Oh and one more thing... do you get told what drugs and stuff you will need at the iniatil consul or is that at the implications?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ya Bendy

Ahh hopefully this will be your time for a bean and hope it stays in the right place too   
The jab hurt more last night think because i let go of the pinch 
here is an a/f dance for you               

You will get information on drugs at the implications meeting i think everyone is put on the same which is bureslin 0.5mg for d/r good luck, also ask them if mr r will sign you off for 2ww, they said he would when i asked...not long for you and kate, only a few more days what time is yours


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I think i shall join you in a dance!!

               


Im going at 5.25 im just so excited!! I think kate will start a few days after me which will be nice as we will be testing around the same time and you will only be a few weeks ahead!!

Hope that the jabbing stops hurting  

Im going to ask Mr R to sign me off.....how nice, it will be around August time im guessing so I hope its nice weather!!  Do you know when your be off?

Bendy.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah if all goes to plan my e/t will be the 7th july with testing on the 21st   when did you book your implications meeting


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

OMG i havent -shall i ?

Bendy[br]Posted on: 8/06/06, 14:55     for the 21st!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

they booked my implications meeting at the first consuiltation, so don't worry too much bendy - it will all get sorted! If you are like us they will start your injections on day 21 of your cycle - I was sooooo lucky that mine was just 7 days after initial consultation, less waiting which I always like!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy, me and kate rung i booked mine for 2 days after my cons and lucky was ok, you could try but you have ages yet until d21 so wouldnt worry honey.. and thanks for the   for 21st


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Phew!

I will just wait till i go coz like yuo say i will have to wait a few weeks till i can start the TX....

Better go, gotto be ack at work at 3.30...

Take care

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy


----------



## Bifster (Jun 7, 2006)

Dear Everyone

I've just been sent the link to this email trail for the Woking Nuffield. Its were I have been for my first ICSI cycle. I've been reading all the stuff about how many embies to put back. I too am with Mr Riddle and he had the same conversation with me and dh about considering only one embie put back as we're 'young' (in his books) at only 33 and 33!  We're having to pay for the treatment and our decision on how many to put back at ET was made purely on a financial point. Neither of us could decide on any emotional points - there were too many ifs, buts and what ifs !!! We can only afford to do this once and so wanted the best possible opportunity available to us. I'm now in 2WW and will do my test on Monday morning. Getting butterflies already.  2 embies have been transferred and I've called them tweedle dum and tweedle dee. I hope they're still sticking where they should be nicely and snug as two little bugs in a rug! Hoping for a positive test monday. 

Good luck with your journies. I wish I had found this site earlier and could maybe have crossed paths in the waiting from at the Nuffield on occasions !

Lucy x


----------



## Jay Jay (Jan 25, 2006)

Just wanted to say Hi Bifster and welcome to our thread

Wishing you lots and lots of     for your test on Monday, how are you feeling are you gonna be naughty and test early??

Love JJ. x[br]Posted on: 8/06/06, 16:25P.S just blown you some bubbles for luck. x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Lucy

welcome 2 the Woking thread  

Wishing you lots of luck for Monday    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon Girls,

 and welcome to Bifster and Steffan!!
Steffan - I think you just caught them on an off day. Everyone I have seen so far have been lovely, so don't let your first encounter put you off.
Bifster -   for testing on Monday. I hope you get a  
Bendy - They didn't weigh me or take my BMI either, so i am sure you will be fine.
I start the Menopur tonight. I was on Menopur when I did IUI earlier in the year so already have experience in mixing the powder and water. This time the dose is higher so hoping I don't go too  

Hi to Cheesy, Emma, Jay Jay, Wildcat, Ceclie and all you other lovely ladies.

Jules xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck Jules

first time I did the menopur took me and partner 45 minutes cause of the pressure it kept chucking it back into the bottle   Soon got the hang of it tho   What dose you on?

Off to get the school bus home from work now ladies   have a lovely evening and speak tomorrow

Hope I dont fall asleep again before BB  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Good luck with the new drugs  hope they dont send you toooo loopy lou 

Lucy-Good luck for monday honey, i wish you had found this thread before we could of looked after you on your journey...well done for winning with mr r  think i will try the same  ps let us know how you get on monday and please feel free to join us regularly were all on here every day

Cheesy-School bus :-

havent heard from Luc,Kate or beaker  where are they ?[br]Posted on: 8/06/06, 17:16Where is everyone


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Bifster, welcome to the thread - I'm also quite new on here, been chatting for about a week now and everyone on here is lovely - you are all sooooooo frienldy it's feels comfy and warm like home    . 

   with your   here's hoping for a   for you.

Jules, hope your new drugs went well tonight, isn't this the one you have to mix? I've yet to learn what this involves so I wait with anticipation! 

I did No2 d/r injection tonight, I got dh to do it as he wants to be a part of it. Emma THANK YOU so much for the tip about pinching a chunk of skin - it was way easier and less painful! I think I could probably do it myself now!!!


----------



## Bifster (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Girls...

JJ - don't think i'll test early as I don't think I could bear the possibility of a neg result which may or may not be coz i've tested early! Its not long till Monday morning now.....i'm more nervous than taking an exam or sommat ! I'm going stir  !!

Wildcat - good luck with d/r injections.  Its probably completely obvious to you but wasn't to me and dh when we started the injections. Suggest you choose a different injection site each night. My dh for the first couple of times injected me in the same place on consecutive nights - I nearly hit the roof ! I think my tummy was still trying to recover from the previous nights jab !!  Also incase you're interested, we had to go back to get one of the nurses to show dh how to inject me as it was getting really painful. At my initial consultation - the nurse had said have the needle vertical to inject but didn't tell us that you can also do it at a 45 degree angle. It depends wots more comfortable for you.  . For me it hurt lots when dh injected me with the needle vertical   so we saw another nurse and she said about the pinching the skin and doing it at 45 degrees - much much better  . Are you injecting in your tummy or leg?

Emma - thanks for your support - I will let you girls know how Monday goes. Mr R is a pussy cat really. I liked him and although he was quite persuasive for only having one embie put back, so am I. Besides we were paying for it so its our decision!!  . You know what, I never thought of asking Mr R to sign me off for my  !!!!!!! drr. I've taken it as holiday from work!

Bye for now... i'm off to enjoy yet another headache from cyclogest!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Wildcat-Well done, bet your glad to have d/h back 

Bifster-Ahhhh you cat is soooo cute  , Good luck for monday and interesting tip on the 45 degree angle, bruised myself last night as the bloody needle wouldnt go in  
Have you got any symptons yet, i know cheesyb did but jay jay didnt they both tested 2 days early and got bfp's   

Are they the bum bullets your using that are giving you headaches? not looking forward to them one bit  

Hi to everyone else, im working from the back garden today (well sort of)


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

you'll only have the bum bullets   cyclogest if you get more than 8 eggs, I am sure you will   but if less you have pregnl which apparently they prefer for some reason and gives less "confusing" side effects and of course you only take the injection twice  

love to all
cheesyb
xx

8 weeks today      hurry up 12 weeks scan


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Well done on hittin 8 weeks you must be chuffed        yeah they said to me it would probably be pregnyl as it was more natural, and because i have a prob with my womb lining they would probably opt for that, or patches  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good morning ladies, I hope you are all well today. Another glorious sunny day.

I'm having a moody day today, could be that I'm now due for A/F or just an early side effect, but things are making me want to scream. If you want to read why - visit my blog http://ellyrussell.blogspot.com/ as I let of some serious steam when I wrote it this morning!!

I'm off now to sunbathe or clean or something. I'll be back later!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hellooooo

Sorry I'm a bit awol at the moment but its hideous at work and I'm traveling A LOT!!!!!
haven't had chance to catch up on all the posts yet but hope everyone is doing ok. I start D/R on Sunday so starting to get a bit excited/nervous

Will pop back later to try and catch up

ttfn
Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beaker-Good luck for starting next week hun..and good to see you again  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi  

just wanted to say good luck for start of tx next week Deb/Beaker. Hope your work scedule will calm down a bit during treatment...

Cecilie x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks both. I've booked the 2nd week of my 2ww (I hope!) off as holiday. Am at an airshow (farnborough) working the week before and I have more chance of growing flippers and flying than of getting holiday off that week.

I'm in Paris next week then at home until the beginning of August - hoo-bloomin-ray!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls.

Another glorious day  and I am stuck at my desk, longing to be sitting in my garden reading a good book and sipping a nice cold glass of pims water!

I took my first Menopur injection last night. I am on a dose of 150 at the moment, but the clinic said this may increase / decrease when I go for the next scan on Wednesday. Feeling ok today and not to  just really hot. Wildcat - yes these are the ones you have to mix. A bit more fiddly but you soon get the hang of it.

Cheesy - it is interesting what you said about the botty bombs. I asked on Wednesday and the Nurse said that because of my age (31) I was more likely to be given these rather than injections? Who knows.

Beaker - good luck with your first injection on Sunday.
Wildcat - I hope that you can get some time to chill out and don't feel too  over the weekend
Cheesy - 8 weeks already - well done. Have you told many people yet?

Emma / Jay jay / Bifster / Ceclie - I hope you are all well today.

What has everyone got planned for the weekend?
DH and I are ten pin bowling tonight (we play in a league every Friday night). It is good fun. Then tomorrow I have some friends coming over. The boys will watch the footie and I think us girls will go and do a bit of shopping. Then off for a curry in the evening. Sunday will be a nice relaxing day doing nothing!

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beaker-In the country till august that will be nice, hopefully you wont have to o it for much longer after that   

Jules-Did they feel the same as the bureslin (sting when the meds go in) or worse  (be honest) 

Just come in for a break from   it sure is hot, thank god there is a breeze, think i have drunk 3l of water so far  

Might go and see the omen tomorrow night and persuade d/f to let me have a bbq 
Jules-sounds like your going to have a nice weekend..enjoy!!
Hi to Cecilie and everyone else

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ohh i love this weather!!

Will write more once the sun goes in......i just wanted to pop in and say HI!!!!
Hope you are all well, 

Bendybird


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

fine apart from sitting behind a desk


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

hi Bendy

Hope your ok, i have been in and out all day nipping to the loo as i have drunk about 3l-3.5l of water, its soooooooo hot out there.

Cheesy-Sorry your sitting behind a desk honey  but the whole weekend will be lovely so you will be able to get out in it


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

This is defiantly not sitting at a desk   

I will pm about the acupuncture, thanks Emma.  It will be alittle way from me but I'm finding my sessions at the moment rubbish and I'm not sure of her really!
I'm a bit red which is naughty of me! I have been slapping on the cream but its so   

Wow thats a lot of water you have been drinking  

Bendy.xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Beaker good luck with your d/r on sunday, it's so exciting for us all as we all seem to be doing it at very similar times! There's going to be a lot of new babies in the area next year!!  Ohhh when if Farnborough airshow? hubby wants to go this year, i'm over in fleet so i'm really close, we usually see everything going overhead but this year he wants to go....  boys....

Jules - I'm going to the Bon Jovi gig tomorrow, I'm actually going to see Nickelback, the support band but i'm sure Jovi will be good too - I am a little worried about getting caught with a needle though so I've got a little plastic case to put it in, I just hope they don't search my bag too well and question me on it! 

Emma - I've heard the Omen is pants - they were chatting about it on the radio and said it wasn't worth it   I have seen a sneak preview of Over the hedge (the new dreamworks movie - hysterical!)

Bendybird - enjoy the sun, I've been in most of the day (housework) but all the doors and windows are open so I can feel it still!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Farnborough (or the f-word in my office) start for trade on 17th July, then opens to the public the week after.

Is it sunny? I haven't seen daylight for weeks


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beaker, sorry your cant enjoy the   but when your off resting im sure it will be lovely...i tell you what it really lifts your mood   

Bnedy-How many sessions have you had as it took me at least 3 or 4 to feel the benefits, try logging on to the british council of acup, dont have the address to hand but you can do a local search and then ask them if they have any experience with IF or Ivf.

Wildcat-You should of chilled out in the garden you shouldnt be cleaning in this heat   
perhaps i wont bother with the omen

well i have come in now jumping in the shower in a min then will have a lay down before the jab   feel so chilled out today...probably as i havent done much but sit in the garden  and   loads of water 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Have a lovely weekend all and speak Monday  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye Cheesy have a lovely weekend too honey 

Take care
Emmaxx[br]Posted on: 9/06/06, 16:47Morning all 

Another   day, hope everyone is enjoying the weather and having loads of bbqs 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Its soooo hot. Just packing me bags for flit of to Paris. nearly forgot my drugs - how stupid can you get!  

Have a good week all!

Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a lovely time in Paris (even though its work)  

 cant believe  you nearly forgot the most important thing  good luck tomorrow  

Speak when you get back

Take care
EMMAXX


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

hope your all ok. I moved house and only just got the internet so havent been around for ages. 

Cheesy and jay jay glad to hear all is going well for you both. 

Emma, how are the injections are they as  bad as you thought?

i have got dh doing mine again this time. it makes me feel sick to do it myself even though it hurts less. but id rather have pain that vomitting  

got to go bacl later lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lucy

How are you settling in is there much to do i did ask the others where you were i forgot you were moving  the injections are fine sting when the meds go in but fine really  when did you start  and when is your b/line scan?

Hopre your well honey 

Take care
EMMAXX


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi everyone!

luc I'm glad to see you back! House moves are so stressful, i hope your all sorted and settled!

What a lovely day we have had today....so much  I have been out there pretty much the whole day although it got a bit too hot and i sat in the shade to protect my skin - i don't want to be old and wrinkly!!

Anyone having a barbe tonight? we thought about it but haven't done anything else but think! Loads of guys in my road are barbe'ing tonight and there is some loud music too  i wouldn't mind if it were decent!!

Cant believe another fake boob lady got picked last night to go into BB whats going on?!?!

Emma hope the jabs are getting easier- AF is still hiding from me, I'm getting cross now! Trust it to be late when i most want it!

We fly off to Dubai Dubai on Wednesday for four nights if we can find some accommodation........i have just looked at the weather its 38-41!! I love it! We went a few yrs back around this time and it was well in the hundreds, Emma you would love it!!!!

England won today- lets hope we can do well this time! Oh didn't Becks look lush

Take care all.....

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi again,

thanks for the welcome back girls. 

bendy its always the way af never comes when you need her. will  do a dance for you  . 

still lods to do in house we havent even unpacked everything yet. it just takes soo long. 

emma glad to hear the injections werent so bad. i have got my baseline on monday. thought about you on the 666 and how you were getting on with your first injection. are you doing them yourself?

hi to everyone else 

bendy hope you have a wonderful time in dubia (sp) i feel like you only just went away when your dh suprised you. time goes so fast.

Lucy


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Just a quick post as I'm feeling really crappy today! Hayfever has set in big time this weekend.  
Not sure if any of you are hayfever sufferers as well, but I was after some advice on whether it is ok to take something like Clarityn and Beconase whilst on Menopur and Buserelin?? I've put a post on the "Ask a Nurse" thread and will phone the clinic tomorrow but wondered if any of you know if it is safe to take hayfever medication during an IVF cycle?

No sitting in the garden enjoying the sun for me!! 

Take care, 

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Bendy-Cant believe after the dance i did for you she still hasnt come  mine was 5 days late bloody typical isnt it  you lucky cow  i cant go away because of the tx, if its bfn we will book a holiday we were thinking of Dubai as its the place to go and hot all year round...we love the carribean but it is hurricane season at the mo, so dubai seems to be the best bet.

Jules-Snap!!! i too am suffering snezzing,sore eyes,tickly throat will call the clinic tomorrow too 

Lucy-Good luck for the scan  yes im doing the jabs myself as more control over them 

Back the the sun now

Emmaxx[br]Posted on: 11/06/06, 13:35Hi Girls

Hope you had a lovely weekend, cant wait to see bb tonight, glad Sam went the other night ( i even voted her to go) 

Girls, im on day 6 d/r but not having any s/e, just feeling lathargic around 4-5pm but that could be the heat, did anyone else NOT have any symptons , cheesy i know you said that you did have headaches and hot flushes just worried that the drugs arent working 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Emma,

I am sure that the D/R drugs are doing their stuff even though you don't feel any side effects. I was quite surprised myself that I didn't feel as   as I thought I might. The only real symptom I had (and still having) is not so much hot flushes as being generally hot. This hasn't been helped by the lovely warm weather. When is your baseline scan?

Talk to you all tomorrow.

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Jules

Im not even feeling hot  well apart from the weather 

I have my b/line scan a week on weds

Take care
EMMAXX
[br]Posted on: 11/06/06, 22:27Morning Ladies 

Hope you all enjoyed your weekends with the sun  

Jules-I Have called the clinic they said to go to a pharmacy and tell them that you are pg (we all wish) and there should be something safe enough to take

Good luck
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma, I'm not getting any side effects either, although I've been a bit crabby lately so that could be one - it's hard to tell!! So don't worry I bet our drugs are working just fine, we are just resilient to the nasty things! I often don't suffer too bad with side effects on antibiotics and other stuff, so I'm not worried about it.

I guess we will find out in a week or so at our baseline scan.  Just waiting for AF on Wednesday now!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Wildcat

Im hoping our A/f comes on time i know cheesy was waiting a while


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Emma,

I don't really have any symptoms from d/reg either - and didn't last time but everything was spot on - so don't worry! No actually there's one thing I do get...blurred vision... not all the time but every now and then. And the odd headache but that doesn't necessarily come from the drugs! 

I have my baseline scan today, really hope I can start with Menopur tomorrow as planned.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles-   im sure everything will be fine, let us know how you get on..

Thank god im not the only one, thought i was doing it wrong   

Take care
EMMAXX


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

hope you all had a nice weekend  

Luc, welcome back and glad the move went as well as expect and I hope all the boxes are emptied and you can relax a bit now   

I am disappointed of the new house mate who entered, its all a bit "fake" again and she used to "work" not to far from me in Pinner according to the newspapers and as for the Wool pub in Hayes, well.............. say no more   Never been there but I know they go around with a pint glass collecting the pound coins  

Emma, not alot of people get symptons on the de-reggers so I am sure all is in order honey  
Nibbles - good luck for the baseline today, let us know how you get on  


hello to Jules, Wildcat, Bendy, Beaker and anyone else I have forgotten  

Well its my hen night on Saturday in Windsor, only sober one in history I think   still worth the cause and at least I wont be wearing anything stupid as I told my mate, if I was drunk, I'd probably wear and do anything but sober............. not a chance  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cheesy

AHH Honey have a lovely time on your Hen night       im sure even though you wont be drinking you will have a wicked time and at least you will be able to remember it for a while to come 
i agree with the Fake that went in, i loved it when Grace realised they were chanting for her  , but the silly cow doesnt know why  she thinks it cause she is with Mikey   GET A GRIP LOVE!!!

When did you get your s/e was it with the stimms drugs then, as i remember you said that you had headaches and felt


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning guys, sorry I havent been on here for a while been major busy with work, well thank you for all of your dances my af came early ..... yipeee    , it came on the 10th June so I think that means I start on the 30th June - am i right Emma??

I am soooooo excited now, I was at a christening yesterday and there were 6 children under 8 months and I don't know I just felt right, it was as if I knew it would be me in soon.

My hubby and I were having deep conversations about it over the weekend and we are addamant Mr R is going to put 2 back in, lets hope he agrees   I think we have kind of prepared ourselves for twins - strange I know but lets hope so.

How funny was BB, 'Get Grace Out' FANTASTIC about time she got a rocket up her two faced ****!!!

Good result in the footy too even though it was a boring game....

Have a good week all, its my appointment at 3.30pm tomorrow so will keep you informed and not disappear this week I promise

Ktx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

I had little spouts of tears, hot flushes and headaches but similiar to when I was on zolly but on a smaller scale so just how I react to shut down drugs I think   Stimmers I had less side effects apart from a very swollen tummy and a stone in weight  

Hiya KTX, glad things are going to plan and I agree with the Grace thing, she needed that rocket   I hope when she is evicted they show her exactly why people think that of her  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-well done for a/f coming early, Bendy was still waiting for her's at the weekend    for tomorrow, me and d/f had the same conversation, will push for two!!!!!

Cheesy-Thanks honey, yeah i had horrible hot flushes,mood swings,dry mouth etc on zole, but nothing so far on these, i suppose because i was on zole for 3 mths!!!! i dont feel like a/f is coming yet   will be day 7 tonight.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, if I remember rightly, I know I was late by about 10 days or so I think, I went to acupuncture as I do every week during the treatment and she said she could feel some blockage so treated me and 12 hours later I came on,,, heavy  

Here's a little dance for the old   to hurry up  

              

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks honey, yeah im going to see her on weds so will get her to do her stuff , she has been on hols for two weeks so havent had tx since just before she went...cant wait!!! 

ps    love the pumpkin


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

So am I right you d reg until your af comes then start stimms? what will happen to me then as my cycle is normally so bloody long, I wont have to dreg for ages will I??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-You d/r for about 2 weeks then have a baseline scan to check everything is quiet, but when you d/r they say your a/f will show between 7-9 days so dont worry, if you are late it shouldnt be that much later as it is all controlled, im sure they will discuss this tomorrow if not bring it up..bet you cant wait, what time is your meeting


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

ideally they like the lining of your womb to be below 8mm at the baseline scan and provided it is and no cysts are present, you move on to stimmers although you still inject buserlin or what over shut down drug you are on, its just a lower dose.
If there are any cysts, they take bloods to check hormone levels or something to that effect to see what to do next, if, howver, it is an endo cyst like I had at 5cm, you can still move on because endo cysts dont contain any conflicting hormones. Thats why they take the bloods incase the hormones in the cysts may interfere with the level of stimulation drugs.

love
cheesybxx

p.s although my cyst collapsed on the stimmers, believe it or not,   possible could be acupuncture, I now have a 4cm on the left ovary   they said no harm to the baby but to keep an eye on it, they dont know if its an endo cyst or not, although it feels like it as I know them only to well   but they cant tell unless they take fluid and test it and I am not risking that atm, not worth it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I Had a cyst before gp put me on clomid, scared the life out of me, but went for another scan at a diff time of my cycle and it had collapsed she then thought it was a follie and had collapsed after ovulations    My womb lining has always been around 4mm, even when i have been pg, so taking baby aspirin to increase the blood flow


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks guys - nearly panic there.

My meeting is at 3.30pm so only 27 hours and 40 minutes to go


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Told you it would fly by, i cant remember what time bendy's was


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I think it is 5.30pm


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

OOHHHH not too far behind you , im going to go home to work from here this office is too stuffy, will come on later once im home.

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ohh Emma, can you leave the office when you like, what a bonus


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Feeling a bit beter today - was really bad with hayfever yesterday so I stayed indoors with the windows shut and that seems to have stopped the symptoms today! When I phoned the clinic this morning they said to try not to take any Clarityn for hayfever unless really desperate - I will also go to a pharmacy like they said to you Emma and see if they can suggest anything - just in case it flares up again.

Luc - Glad the move went well and that you are getting through the unpacking.
Cheesy - I know you will not be able to   on Saturday but I am sure you will have a wicked time.
Kate - Glad that A/F has arrived for you, will be on time for Wildcat and Emma I hope the old witch turns up soon for you! Here is a mini dance for Wildcat and Emma     
KT - Good luck with your appointment tomorrow
Nibbles - Good luck with your baseline scan and that you are ready to start stimming.
Hi to Bendy & beaker and all you other lovely ladies.

Off to a meeting now - so talk later.

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Just went into the chemist and th pharmacist said NOT to take anything, as nothing is safe during pg especially the 1st 12weeks,   bloody great  told me to put vaseline up my nose and wear glasses....great look when im in a meeting with a client  , i asked him about natural remedies but said that nothing has been tested on pg women   dont know what to do!! thanks for the a/f dance by the way  

Cheesy-Yeah i can leave when i like was getting too hot and no a/c, so have come home to work from here instead, the traffic in croydon is diar at the moment so will base myself from home for the next 7 weeks and pop in to pick up my post.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

cushty job Emma  

My SIL is pregnant and has bad hayfever apparently green tea helps her, nasty at first but you get used to it, apparently  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MMMMMM is that ok do you think what with tx etc as it has got caffiene in it....do you suffer with hayfever cheesy??

Cnt believe it, eastenders isnt on till thurs   bloody footie


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, Waitrose I know do a caffiene free one cause I had to get her some, well I dont know to be honest, I am sneezing loads but no blocked or runny nose or streaming eyes so counting myself lucky   I also heard that honey which has to be natural and from the region you live in is excellent as it counter-acts the pollen the bees produce but as I say IT MUST be from where you live so if you have any local farms and stuff, it might help.

Dont qoute me on it tho, I am not sure if its true  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Cheesy

I have heard that too, just have to find a farm  hopefully you wont get hayfever, how stupid that pg women have to suffer, its so dangerous as well if your driving


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

so far so good 
My lining was 3.3mm, no endo cysts, and Lynsey could see lots of little follicles which have formed naturally so it's all good 

Slight change in Menopur dose though, I'm now having 150iu and 225iu on alternate days - probably to avoid what happened last time when I initially got 18 follies but then only 5 continued to grow.

So starting with the lovely needles tomorrow [br]Posted on: 12/06/06, 13:55Oh I've forgotten  Menopur is supposed to be kept in the fridge, right?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nibbles well done   and good luck with the needles, not long honey before you know it you'll be on the 2ww 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow is it HOT HOT HOT out there I have just been out on an appointment, how I hate to be back in the office now...... wish I could take my lap top and mobile outside, but cant see the screen if I do......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I cant believe it when i was on my way home in the car it said it was 35C  think we need some rain and a thunderstorm to cool it down though, couldnt sleep last night [br]Posted on: 12/06/06, 14:30Girls

Guess what!!! the golden girl suzie has nominated Grace and Nikki GET GRACE OUT !!!!!!!!! bet she will walk before friday


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

HA HA GET GRACE OUTGET GRACE OUTGET GRACE OUTGET GRACE OUTGET GRACE OUTGET GRACE OUTGET GRACE OUTGET GRACE OUTGET GRACE OUTGET GRACE OUTGET GRACE OUT


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

FANTASTIC   What were her reasons?  

Well done Nibbles, all sounds good to go   No I didnt have to keep menopur in the fridge only the pregnl but with this heat I wouldnt be surprised  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Can't wait to find out her reasons, hopefully she said because she is such a back stabber and hopefully they broadcast it to the rest of the house


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Not sure of reasons may have a look at the website   cant wait!!!! would love to slap her one [br]Posted on: 12/06/06, 15:00Grace and Nikki are the two housemates facing eviction from Big Brother this week.

They were nominated by Golden Girl Susie - the only housemate allowed to cast her vote.

Her choices mean posh girl Grace and wannabe footballer's wife Nikki automatically face the public vote on Friday - with Grace the odds-on favourite to get the boot.

On hearing the news, Grace was silent but then assured the others she was OK.

"I knew, it's fine, it's cool," she said. "I knew it was coming."

Nikki smiled and hugged the others.

New girl Susie went into the Diary Room to make her nominations unaware that she had the only vote.

When she learned the news afterwards from Big Brother, she told the group: "I'm really sorry, folks. Honestly it was the hardest thing I had to do, really hard. I do feel really dreadful."

Lisa won herself immunity from eviction when she emerged victorious in Big Brother's Waiting Game task on Sunday.

Dance teacher Grace is now odds-on favourite to be evicted from the house. Ladbrokes have given her odds of 1/10, with Nikki at 5/1


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

bet her face was a picture   wonder if she'll bother being  nice last few days to save the boo'ing unless as you say Emma, she walks  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

No A/F yet im cross 

Hope you ladies are ok.

Bendybird.xx[br]Posted on: 12/06/06, 16:11Oh.....when you take your first jab on day 21 how long is it roughly to e/c??
Thanks
Bendybird.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ya Bendy

blimey where is she


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy maybe you have a BFP without the need for IVF, what a lovely surprise that would of be........


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Bendy - here is a dance for you -                

Thanks Jules - I have 2 more days to wait until I'm supposed to get mine - I'm usually bang on 28 days, but last month i was late (typical) so I'm expecting it to be late again.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

No no BFP its just messing around!!  Em hoe long have they said to you it will be from first jab to e/c?
B.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

they i started d/r on 6/6/06 and if everything goes to plan e/c will be 5/7 then e/t 7/7 then 2ww and test on the 21st july  
Good luck to Kate and Bendy for tomorrow


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

how typical is that, when you want it it doesnt arrive if you dont want it it bloody turns up, I have been quite lucky mine was early for a change and that is VERY rare.

       wishing yours along

kx

thanks emma, getting very nervous but excited now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Will you too girls make sure you give mr r a big sloppy   from me....I LOVE MR R!!!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

getting worried about you Emma


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

steady on love lets see if he gives us babies first LOL no punn intended


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

kate liked that!!

Sorry cheesy cant help it want him to be my daddy...he is sooooo lovely...must be all this heat [br]Posted on: 12/06/06, 16:27Think a/f is on her way  Sorry bendy, im getting a few cramps "COME ON  SHOW YOUR UGLY FACE"


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New Home this way

-----------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,60212.0.html


----------

